# Fluval Spec Lighting Options HELP!!!



## Quaid (Apr 14, 2009)

Cover with a thin white linen/sheet and place near a window that receives direct sunlight.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I was looking for something a little more permanent.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Any fixture that'll take a screw-in spiral cfl will work fine. you can probably get a fixture and bulb for under 20 at home depot.

Have a desk lamp laying around somewhere that you can put a CFL in?


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a fluval 13watt compact flouresent on my spec.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Onenobee said:


> I have a fluval 13watt compact flouresent on my spec.


Thanks man, I might end up doing that. Can you please show a picture of the side of it? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for bad pic, taken with cell phone. Couldn't find the camera.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Consider Spec Savior, it's very similar to Edge Savior but comes with legs.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

WingoAgency said:


> Consider Spec Savior, it's very similar to Edge Savior but comes with legs.


What is that? A quick google search yielded nothing...


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

mmm... 

here's what i did.. since i was playing with 10W chinese LED's i threw one on.

Here is the stock Spec's lighting. 









It was honestly too blue... i got used to the 6000k range..

So here's how it looks with the 10W:









and yes i have too much lighting now for a low spec tank :\ 

I honestly think 2-3 x 3W LED's would be Prime on this setup... get Cree's on a small heat sink with a small cheap driver, and it should be golden. 

Oh i read u had pressurized CO2... get a 10W or 3 Cree's and end it... no contest at all, because you'll get the added shimmer on top of high powered lighting..

Maybe one of the small 10W LED flood lamps might work perfectly....


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What is that? A quick google search yielded nothing...


from 6W to 18W.
1 to 2 colors dimmable from 400K to 12,000K, Royal Blue and more custom choices.
Lens choices include both quantity(none-1,2,4,6) and angles of 30 60 degree.


----------

